# New to Polanco!



## shacalwil (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello! My husbands job transferred us to Mexico City about 6 months ago. I just came a few days ago to live here and I'm finding it hard to meet people who speak English. Especially since I am a housewife and my husband works and is away from home during the days. I am starting Spanish classes, hopefully by next week, but until I learn the language it would be nice to have someone to talk to/have lunch with. I am an American and I just moved from Saint Louis, Missouri. I love to meet new people and I have a great time just being social, which is why it's hard for me not to know anyone here. I've recently joined the newcomers club of Mexico City but I don't think it's exactly what I'm looking for. Is there anyone out there living in Polanco that has the same issues I have with meeting people who speak English and making friends here?? If so, feel free to message me on this thread or in a private message


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

shacalwil said:


> Hello! My husbands job transferred us to Mexico City about 6 months ago. I just came a few days ago to live here and I'm finding it hard to meet people who speak English. Especially since I am a housewife and my husband works and is away from home during the days. I am starting Spanish classes, hopefully by next week, but until I learn the language it would be nice to have someone to talk to/have lunch with. I am an American and I just moved from Saint Louis, Missouri. I love to meet new people and I have a great time just being social, which is why it's hard for me not to know anyone here. I've recently joined the newcomers club of Mexico City but I don't think it's exactly what I'm looking for. Is there anyone out there living in Polanco that has the same issues I have with meeting people who speak English and making friends here?? If so, feel free to message me on this thread or in a private message


Welcome to Mexico City! I don't live in Polanco but possibly not so far away from you, depending on exactly where you're located. I live in colonia Cuauhtémoc, a few blocks in back of the American Embassy. Let me know if you'd like to get together. I'm semi-retired and work part time as a freelance English teacher and translator, so I have plenty of free time for making new friends.


----------



## shacalwil (Jul 23, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Welcome to Mexico City! I don't live in Polanco but possibly not so far away from you, depending on exactly where you're located. I live in colonia Cuauhtémoc, a few blocks in back of the American Embassy. Let me know if you'd like to get together. I'm semi-retired and work part time as a freelance English teacher and translator, so I have plenty of free time for making new friends.


Hello! Thank you!! I'm not sure of the area that you live but currently I live in Polanco at [email protected] Although I am moving to a more permanent apt in Polanco next week at presidente [email protected] Is that somewhat close to you? Even if its not I'm sure we could meet somewhere in between our homes. I would love to get together! I am 25, I studied Biotechnology in college, I love to explore new places, meet new people, I'm very equal opportunity, I like going to museums and parks, and I like company in general. I look forward to hearing back from you


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

shacalwil said:


> Hello! Thank you!! I'm not sure of the area that you live but currently I live in Polanco at [email protected] Although I am moving to a more permanent apt in Polanco next week at presidente [email protected] Is that somewhat close to you? Even if its not I'm sure we could meet somewhere in between our homes. I would love to get together! I am 25, I studied Biotechnology in college, I love to explore new places, meet new people, I'm very equal opportunity, I like going to museums and parks, and I like company in general. I look forward to hearing back from you


I'll have to check a map, but I don't think you're terribly far from me. Does equal opportunity include age? I'm 67.


----------



## shacalwil (Jul 23, 2012)

Equal opportunity definitely includes age, religion, relationship status, ethnic background, anything really! Just happy to meet anyone new


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

shacalwil said:


> Equal opportunity definitely includes age, religion, relationship status, ethnic background, anything really! Just happy to meet anyone new


Great! I feel the same way. And I'm a real museum buff. Once you've posted 5 messages here, we'll be able to communicate via PMs.


----------



## shacalwil (Jul 23, 2012)

I will have to do more posts soon!!! Until then my email is the same as my screen name on here @yahoo  Probably not the best idea to post on here but at least we can communicate and make plans


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Isla, if it works out for you to give shacalwil a guided trip to my neighbourhood, I’d be up for it.
Shacalwil, it would be a trip of about 1.5 hours (each way) on public transit, or about 100 pesos (but faster) in taxi, for a visit to a very unique tourist destination within Mexico City.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Isla, if it works out for you to give shacalwil a guided trip to my neighbourhood, I’d be up for it.
> Shacalwil, it would be a trip of about 1.5 hours (each way) on public transit, or about 100 pesos (but faster) in taxi, for a visit to a very unique tourist destination within Mexico City.


I'm always up for a visit to your neck-of-the-woods, maesonna .


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The American Society might be an organization to check-in with, along with the Newcomers (don't know why that group wouldn't provide some contacts for you in the area). There are churches nearby in the Las Palmas section of Lomas de Chapultepec where English is the primary language at at which various organizations hold meetings, socials and where at least one at one time had a lending library or book exchange. I attended the English-language Lutheran Church (Good Sheppard - Buen Pastor) there (Palmas).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> There are churches nearby in the Las Palmas section of Lomas de Chapultepec where English is the primary language at at which various organizations hold meetings, socials and where at least one at one time had a lending library or book exchange. I attended the English-language Lutheran Church (Good Sheppard - Buen Pastor) there (Palmas).


I don't attend church, but I know that Union Evangelical Church in Lomas de Chapultepec has an English-speaking congregation and a used book store with a pretty good selection of titles, mostly in English.


----------



## Antra (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Shacalwil,
I am in a very similiar situation. Me and my boyfriend moved here for business 2 month ago. I am currently looking for a place for Spanish classes so maybe you could recommend me one if you have found any? Im 29 years old. Originally from Latvia, Eastern Europe but use to live in Los Angeles for 7years.
We live in Polanco, Maserek&Lamartene. Sounds like you live somewhere close by. 
Im around this week so if you are up for it we could meet for a coffee!


----------



## shacalwil (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello antara! 

We live sooooo close to each other, only 1 block apart. I haven't been on this site much, can you email me? My email is shacalwil @ yahoo .com. If you could email me I think it would be easier to talk than through this thread. Feel free to email me anytime!


----------

